# Guess Who?



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi SM

I am not an artist. In fact, I used to do terrible at drawing in school  

But, I felt like drawing today.

Here are two very quick sketches I made (drew with a pencil) of 

Girl Maltese 1
[attachment=61998SC_0009.JPG]

Girl Maltese 2
[attachment=61997SC_0010.JPG]

Can you guess who is Girl Maltese 1 and Girl Maltese 2? 

I intended "No offense" to the malts or their mommies. I love these two. My drawing does no justice to their cuteness. As I said, I am no artist, but just felt like drawing today. Now, you all have to look at them :biggrin: 

Lets see if you can get it right. To make it easy on you. I tried to draw their pictures that were posted in this section of SM "Picture section". They can be found in the first page of this section...

Have fun... if not, thanks for looking ^_^

Kat


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow! great drawings!
Is girl #1 Bonnie?

Is girl #2 CeeCee?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (Amby @ Feb 18 2010, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887434


> Is girl #1 Bonnie?[/B]


Orla, you rock :thmbup: Yup, I tried to draw sweetie Bonnie 

second drawing is of........ 
a name that starts with "Z"


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (Amby @ Feb 18 2010, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887434


> Is girl #2 CeeCee?[/B]


I have to explain the flower on the second drawing. 

In the picture that I looked at when I drew, there was no flower on the malt's head. There was a small black clip (I think) or little hair holder...her picture was recently posted ^_^


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Feb 18 2010, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887436


> QUOTE (Amby @ Feb 18 2010, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887434





> Is girl #1 Bonnie?[/B]


Orla, you rock :thmbup: Yup, I tried to draw sweetie Bonnie 

second drawing is of........ 
a name that starts with "Z"


[/B][/QUOTE]

hmm, I think girl #2 is Zoe (Crystal&Zoe) ?


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, that first drawing really does look like Bonnie! Great job, Kat! :biggrin: 

Let me guess... the second one is Zoe.

Edit: Dangit, Orla beat me! That's the exact Zoe I was talking about!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

mhh girl #1, it it bonnie :wub: (with camel  )?

and girl #2 is it zoe :wub: ?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (Amby @ Feb 18 2010, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887439


> QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Feb 18 2010, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887436





> QUOTE (Amby @ Feb 18 2010, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887434





> Is girl #1 Bonnie?[/B]


Orla, you rock :thmbup: Yup, I tried to draw sweetie Bonnie 

second drawing is of........ 
a name that starts with "Z"


[/B][/QUOTE]

hmm, I think girl #2 is Zoe (Crystal&Zoe) ?
[/B][/QUOTE]


QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Feb 18 2010, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887440


> Wow, that first drawing really does look like Bonnie! Great job, Kat! :biggrin:
> 
> Let me guess... the second one is Zoe.
> 
> Edit: Dangit, Orla beat me! That's the exact Zoe I was talking about![/B]



QUOTE (HEINI @ Feb 18 2010, 10:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887441


> mhh girl #1, it it bonnie :wub: (with camel  )?
> 
> and girl #2 is it zoe :wub: ?[/B]


you all got it right, guys :clap: 

Sweetie Bonnie's :wub: picture that I tried to draw can be found in Linda's siggy. 

I looked at the first picture in this thread to try and draw Zoe :wub: 
[attachment=61999:SittingBoth.jpg]

Now lets all hope that Linda and Crystal wont hate me for not being able to capture their girls' true cuteness in the sketches


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Kat, 

You draw much better than I could!! I guessed Bonnie too in the first one. I didn't get Zoe...

Happy Drawing!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The first picture definitely looks like Bonnie. You got her expression just right. I also got stumped on picture 2, but that's because Crystal doesn't post enough pictures of pretty Zoe.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Feb 18 2010, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887455


> The first picture definitely looks like Bonnie. You got her expression just right. I also got stumped on picture 2, but that's because Crystal doesn't post enough pictures of pretty Zoe.[/B]



lolol...I'm trying to be better at it. But when I take my camera home I forget it sometimes and need it at the store. And then of course I dropped it with all that carrying it around. :blush: But it was my New Year's resolution to share more pics of my Zoe and I think I've been doing better. Of course it's only February. :HistericalSmiley: 

Kat I think you did an awesome job on capturing both sweet Bonnie Marie and Zoe Ann's likeness. :wub: I knew right away when I spotted my girl. :tender: 

Thank you so much Kat!!! We are honored. :heart: And the little black thing on Zoe's head is a little black velvet bow. But the flower works too. :thumbsup: 
[attachment=62000:ZoeComparison.jpg]


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww wow your drawings are soooo cute!! I dont know why on earth you think you cant draw!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Kat, let me first state my bona fides. I majored in anthropology in college, but started out as a fine arts major and got distracted by the fascinating world of art history and ancient civilizations and chose to go in that direction instead (and THEN decided that I didn't want to be an anthropology teacher and went back to my original field in computers!). But I still filled out many, many of my humanities requirements with studio arts classes. I think I'm pretty competent in that area.

I say that you are VERY talented! B) 

If you can do THAT well without upper-level training, you are very talented. There are many different types of "art", but cartooning and caricature are an area where I am lacking. I don't have the "eye" to see the obvious that cartoonists enjoy. I tend to pay attention to fine details and miss the Big Picture, if you will. Oh, I can produce a presentable painting, but it isn't "great art", which is why I don't do that for a living. 

You, however, have the cartoonists' "eye for the obvious" that I don't have. In those drawings, I would have paid too much attention to the lay of the hair, for instance. You captured their expressions... their souls, along WITH an eye for details. 

THAT is the essence of "art". 

I could go on for pages about WHY your drawings are great, but we have limited space here! 

VERY well done! :wub: :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE


> Now lets all hope that Linda and Crystal wont hate me for not being able to capture their girls' true cuteness in the sketches[/B]


Kat, that would NEVER happen! Even if you drew Bonnie as a stick figure, lol. But, you really did a great job with both pictures, and I'm so tickled that you chose Sweetie Bonnie as one of your subjects - thank you so much! I really love it, and it means a lot to me. We adore you. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I got bonnie right!
and your Drawing was really cute! 
Ha - and I got the 2nd one right too!!
I am feeling good.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

those are really good!!! :Sooo cute: 
i hope you keep sketching!!! :happy dance:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I guessed Bonnie bec of the camel on her back, and just her look in general and Zoe bec I recognized her harness , if you can believe that LOL. You have the poses and expressions down pat. This was a fun post Kat.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Very cute!! You did a great job!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Kat those drawings are precious! I think you did a great job. :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - you are so talented :smheat: I got Bonnie right away but wasn't sure about the second drawing...thought it could be several of our sweet babies. :wub: Your photos always take my breath away but you definitely should continue your sketching as well.
Now if I posted my drawings I'd be blackballed, tarred and feathered and sent away from SM forever. :new_shocked: No drawing ability whatsoever. :smhelp: We used to play Pictionary in my ski house and people would be ready to either throw things at me or pee in their pants from trying to guess what my drawings were. :smpullhair: It really was fun, but pathetic. :blush: Those who have the God given talent to draw and paint and be artisitc think anyone can do it. Those who haven't, know it ain't so. :brownbag:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

You're so talented! You captured their expressions so nicely. :biggrin: I can't draw a stick man if my life depends on it. If I ever try to sketch a Malt, it'll probably turn out looking like a starving rabid rat.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I guessed Miss Bonnie right away, but didnt guess Zoe, I knew I recognised the picture from recently seeing it, but couldnt think of who it was.

You are a much better drawer than you give yourself credit for. I thought the pictures were great.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

KAT...the girl with many talents!!!!

I knew immediately that was Zoe in the 2nd picture!!!! 

Awesome awesome awesome drawings!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Note: I keep on getting errors when I try to respond to quotes. I will try this way (without adding the Quotes)


To Reva, Crystal and Linda:

I agree with you, Reva. I always want more and more pictures of Zoe :wub2: 
I must admit that lately, I noticed that Crystal is improving  
Keep up with your new year resolution, Crystal. So far, you are doing good :thumbsup: I expect to see a picture post at least twice a month :wub: Same with my sweetie Bonnie :wub: 
I am VERY HAPPY to read that you and sweet Linda loved the sketches. Your girls (a long with MANY precious SM maltese) always melt my heart :wub: and you two (again along with many other SM members) are so dear to me. I didn't want for my drawing of your beautiful babies to upset you or something.

I have to share *Michael's story* with you. He is a colleague of mine. A very nice and fun person. We always laugh at each others jokes. Last week, I tried to draw Michael on a whiteboard that is hanged on his office's wall. He was not at the office when I was drawing. I left the office after drawing (before he returned) just to leave it as a surprise. He sure was surprised and not so happy about it. You see, Michael is a chubby type of person. Me, being a person who only draw when I feel like it, my last drawing class was taken in 3rd grade at 8 years (a class where we didn't learn about basic drawing; instead, drew randomly what we were asked to draw), ended up drawing a VERY CHUBBY Michael. I didn't really mean to make him so fat. I was quick at it and left. He wasn't impressed. He came to my office and said: "I am not THAT fat". I had to go to his office to have a second look at my so called drawing to realize that I drew a balloon :embarrassed: an extremely fat Michael. uh oh; I thought. so yeah, my drawing didn't make him smile that day. But, being the Michael that I know, he didn't rub it out and came to work the next day "laughing" about it :biggrin: My drawing is STILL up there =p

I just didn't want for you two, Linda and Crystal, to be like Michael when first seeing the drawings; you guys are sure so dear to me :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (Bellasmummy @ Feb 18 2010, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887469


> I dont know why on earth you think you cant draw! [/B]


lol I must be honest and say, I used to drive my Art teacher crazy when seeing my work. We were in 3rd grade and the class was very broad. I don't know if I should call it a class because we weren't given drawing lessons. We were only given assignments to draw something (ex: beach theme drawing: beach, sand, sin glasses..etc) then the teacher would pick few of really good ones. Mine were always not even close to ok. 
I didn't think of getting into Art afterwards. There were other things that interested me more. 
I really can't draw when someone tells me what to draw and at a specific timing. However, I do a little better job when I only feel like drawing and when I pick my own subjects to draw, my own timing...etc 

QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Feb 19 2010, 12:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887478


> Kat, let me first state my bona fides. I majored in anthropology in college, but started out as a fine arts major and got distracted by the fascinating world of art history and ancient civilizations and chose to go in that direction instead (and THEN decided that I didn't want to be an anthropology teacher and went back to my original field in computers!). But I still filled out many, many of my humanities requirements with studio arts classes. I think I'm pretty competent in that area.
> 
> I say that you are VERY talented! B)
> 
> ...


WOW! thank you for the information about Art, Theresa! I really don't have enough knowledge about the topic. I do, however, get attracted to some Artistic pictures, stuff ..etc without really getting into the field, or trying to know what type of Art is it called..etc. I only like to *look* at them and have a couple hanged on my wall. 

When it comes to drawing, I just draw randomly when I feel like it, mostly sketches similar to these two in this thread.

"cartooning and caricature" sound fit to Sweetie Bonnie and adorable Zoe's sketches. Thank you for the info and your words

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Feb 19 2010, 04:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887523


> I got bonnie right!
> and your Drawing was really cute!
> Ha - and I got the 2nd one right too!!
> *I am feeling good.*[/B]


Well done. Glad to read that you are feeling good :biggrin: 

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 19 2010, 06:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887555


> We used to play *Pictionary* in my ski house and people would be ready to either throw things at me or pee in their pants from trying to guess what my drawings were. :smpullhair: It really was fun, but pathetic. :blush: Those who have the God given talent to draw and paint and be artisitc think anyone can do it. Those who haven't, know it ain't so. :brownbag:[/B]


we used to have so much fun playing that game, and believe it or not, my drawings are not as close as these here.

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Feb 19 2010, 12:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887624


> If I ever try to sketch a Malt, it'll probably turn out looking like a starving rabid rat. [/B]


LOL

Trust me, you never know.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you guys (((hugs))).

I am really happy to read that you liked these two of sweetie Bonnie and adorable Zoe. 

Watch out! More maltese sketches (cartooning, like Theresa mentioned they are called) and guessing might come in the future. It all depend on my mood to draw.

Here are few previous sketches (if Bonnie and Zoe's sketches are called cartooning in Art's field, then these will also be called cartooning :biggrin: I love its fitting name)

I drew the bellow cartoons of Snowy and Crystal when I was not home with them. 
Snowy didn't have a ball next to him in the original picture, but this boy is crazy about it, so I had to draw on next to his drawing 
[attachment=62021rawingSnowy.jpg]

and this is my love bug Crystal
[attachment=62023rawingCrystal.jpg]

More cartoons of Snowy&Crystal's pals. I drew them in different time/period

This is Josey, SM's chocolate maltese, hehe! ok, she is actually a shih tzu who I LOVE SO MUCH :wub: 
[attachment=62024rawingJosey.jpg]

oh and I LOVE LOVE LOVE this boy and his WONDERFUL family. His name is Mango and he is a maltese :wub: 
[attachment=62030rawingMango.jpg]

This is Abby (she is a lhasa apso)
[attachment=62025rawingAbby.jpg]

Sunny
[attachment=62026rawingSunny.jpg]

Huskee. He is a maltese mix :wub: 
[attachment=62027rawingHuskee.jpg]

oh and precious Bell :wub: 
[attachment=62028rawingBell.jpg]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Kat, your darwings were precious and I am sure the owners loved them!!! Sorry Michael got bent out of shape but in the end he was happy about it and it is still hanging. You are such a sweet, dear person, no one would ever get mad at you!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Kat, I love your drawings- and I love this game! I thought the 2nd photo was CeeCee too..because of the flower..but then when you said 'Z', it was clearly Zoe!! Actually I think your drawings do look like all the babies you drew. Snowy, Crystal, Bell and Josey are exactly like them! I love it!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow! the other drawings are great aswell!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, all of your drawings are spot on!! You're really good at grabbing the look of each of your subjects, and maybe that was why Michael was upset - you were too accurate!!  

Thank you again for choosing Sweetie Bonnie as one of your subjects! Your sketch is now my screensaver.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

you're so talented kat! love your drawings


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, Kat, your drawings came out very cute! I really love them! 
Please, we want more of them!
That's wonderful and the faces are looking so darn sweet! 

Compliments! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

You did a fabulous job Kat! I knew Bonnie immediately. I was about to look at the posts to guess the 2nd one but members got it correct right away. It sure looks like Zoe. Great job. Keep drawing!!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Kat, the second group of drawings are great, too! :wub: I especially love the ones of Bell and Josey! :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 19 2010, 01:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887800


> Kat, all of your drawings are spot on!! You're really good at grabbing the look of each of your subjects, and maybe that was why Michael was upset - you were too accurate!!
> 
> Thank you again for choosing Sweetie Bonnie as one of your subjects! Your sketch is now my screensaver.[/B]


lol... I was thinking the same thing Linda. Sometimes people don't particularly like having a caricature done of themselves because the artist will take some of their more prominent features and exaggerate them. Think of ones we have seen of Jimmy Durante and his giant nose or Jay Leno and his massive jaw/chin. lol

I think the ones you have shared are truly great representations of your subject. And I adore the one you did of my Miss Zoe. :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, i love seeing the new sketches!!! :good post - perfect 10: 
especially the one of Snowy with the ball!! :Sooo cute: 

keep them coming!! :thmbup:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

You did a great job Kat, the sketches are adorable!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Thank you guys (((hugs))).
> 
> I am really happy to read that you liked these two of sweetie Bonnie and adorable Zoe.
> 
> ...


 

you gotta be kidding, how did I miss all this:blink: Kat I LOVE YOUR DRAWINGS:aktion033: God has blessed you with many gifts:jackrabbitslims: You know I'm one of your fans.:wub: .


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Awwwww, how cute!!!! You did a great job!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> God has blessed you with many gifts:jackrabbitslims: You know I'm one of your fans.:wub: .


I am thankful for every little thing (no matter how small it is) ...and no matter how things will go next (good or bad), I know that my faith in God is my biggest gift in this life and what makes me move on during the good and bad times!

awwh Paula you sure are one of these people who are so very very dear to me and would like to meet in person one day..luv ya, my friend :hugging: I'll get back to your PM soon - lots of catching up to do for me. I wasn't on for a couple of days (hugs)


----------

